# any way to pull annuity out



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I hope you work better than you type.


----------



## Splice of Cake (Oct 23, 2012)

eye haev dislexia dunt gudje meez.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Digger69 said:


> no hardship to pull out annuity and need it bad is there any way to get it out it looks like i would have to give up my card and try gettng back in after dont want to do this i am an operator out of 17 lost cdl ican get t back but have to pay lawyer 10 grand and everyone knows no one is gonna pick u up unless u have the cdl i have lost a home car bankrupt wifescar caught on fire and been turned away on 5 call outs sucks so if anyone knows something that i can do to pull this out with out giving up my card please send me a email [email protected] thanks


HO LEE SH*T :blink:


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Digger69 said:


> no hardship to pull out annuity and need it bad is there any way to get it out it looks like i would have to give up my card and try gettng back in after dont want to do this i am an operator out of 17 lost cdl ican get t back but have to pay lawyer 10 grand and everyone knows no one is gonna pick u up unless u have the cdl i have lost a home car bankrupt wifescar caught on fire and been turned away on 5 call outs sucks so if anyone knows something that i can do to pull this out with out giving up my card please send me a email [email protected] thanks


...did you lose CDL because of DWI?


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

It all depends on your local's plan rules. Call your local.


----------



## Digger69 (Oct 22, 2012)

yes long story but thats part i can tell ya but need private page


----------



## Digger69 (Oct 22, 2012)

*annuity*



Loose Neutral said:


> It all depends on your local's plan rules. Call your local.


 yes they said i cant have any contributions for 3 years before i can pull this out which is crazy and thier isno hardship deal


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Digger69 said:


> yes they said i cant have any contributions for 3 years before i can pull this out which is crazy and thier isno hardship deal


Then there is nothing you can do. Pulling from your annuity is up to the local hall, each one has different rules. If it is a serious hardship you can always appeal to your local's executive board - they should have the ability to circumvent some rules.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

360max said:


> ...did you lose CDL because of DWI?


no, LSD.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

WOW...holy bad typing Batman!

Basically there are three ways to get your annuity...

1. Retire
2. Quit the IBEW
3. Be carried out of a church by six of your best friends and put in the ground.

Hope that's helped a bit..lol


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

ibuzzard said:


> no, LSD.


well I must say you got me to do a double take there lil harry


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

Drag race past the police station while drinking. That ought to get you detox, prison, and some time to regroup - and start over when you get out.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I would not touch my annuity there is a federal tax on these funds and a penalty for early withdrawal.
You would be better off to borrow the funds.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Re-reading the OP...it sounds like a bad country song from the 70's...


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

icefalkon said:


> WOW...holy bad typing Batman!
> 
> Basically there are three ways to get your annuity...
> 
> ...


4. Hardship withdrawal ( which I am doing currently since I am unemployed and not receiving any unemployment benefits ).


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

eejack said:


> 4. Hardship withdrawal ( which I am doing currently since I am unemployed and not receiving any unemployment benefits ).


Hmmm didn't know you could do that!


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

icefalkon said:


> Hmmm didn't know you could do that!


Yes - there are rules for each local and penalties etc. but if the choice is lose your home or a tax penalty....I'm going with the penalty.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

eejack said:


> Yes - there are rules for each local and penalties etc. but if the choice is lose your home or a tax penalty....I'm going with the penalty.


 
Can you travel?


----------



## Digger69 (Oct 22, 2012)

*Annuity*

my local no loans or hardship but if i dont pull this out i wont able to pay the lawyer all about money and for those who are the first to judge about dwi i left a domestic battery at home so instead of beating my wife while my 12yr daughter watched i made the choice to leave because of my cdl and ccw permit and the other half made false call buy time officer found out the truth i was to late for me tha why i need to pay my lawyer cop and prosecutor both agree it shouldnt of went down hire a lawyer prosecutor said to me so before you want to cast that first stone know the facts i made a choice and i would do the same thing leave and it was my 40th birthday tooo happy birthday to me


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

eejack said:


> 4. Hardship withdrawal ( which I am doing currently since I am unemployed and not receiving any unemployment benefits ).


5. Honarary withdrawl


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

brian john said:


> Can you travel?


Not currently, otherwise I would be tramping out to CA.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Zog said:


> 5. Honarary withdrawl


You just love to talk about that withdraw.:laughing:


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Wow man, I'm sorry for your hardships brother. No joke.

Best of luck.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

They actually kicked you out for your spelling.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm trying to get money out now as a matter of fact. I just had spinal surgery on Friday and disability SUCKS. Hell, it hasn't even kicked in yet. I just finished a big project up so now was the time to get this surgery done. I've put in my forms to get assistance towards the disability...but...you never know if you're going to get anything. Even if it IS your money. 

Time to hit the tracks and find another contractor to work for after this is healed up!


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

LOL f*cked up Loose...f*cked up...


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

eejack said:


> Not currently, otherwise I would be tramping out to CA.


I would travel (I THINK) before I let my annuity go, depending on your age that could be a life altering act majorly affecting your retirement.

Best of luck.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

brian john said:


> I would travel (I THINK) before I let my annuity go, depending on your age that could be a life altering act majorly affecting your retirement.
> 
> Best of luck.


Pulling my annuity is plan E - Plans A, B, C and D didn't work out...

A - Work out of my own local
B - Work out of a sister local ( no real travelling involved )
C - Traveling
D - Live off of savings and unemployment


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

icefalkon said:


> I'm trying to get money out now as a matter of fact. I just had spinal surgery on Friday and disability SUCKS. Hell, it hasn't even kicked in yet. I just finished a big project up so now was the time to get this surgery done. I've put in my forms to get assistance towards the disability...but...you never know if you're going to get anything. Even if it IS your money.
> 
> Time to hit the tracks and find another contractor to work for after this is healed up!



Check with your local, we have hardship withdrawals for unemployment and disability amongst other things. If you are looking to reinvest - make sure you just move the money into your ira/whatever tax defered account as per your tax accountant - otherwise there are big penalties.

Speedy recovery brother.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

Digger69 said:


> my local no loans or hardship but if i dont pull this out i wont able to pay the lawyer all about money and for those who are the first to judge about dwi i left a domestic battery at home so instead of beating my wife while my 12yr daughter watched i made the choice to leave because of my cdl and ccw permit and the other half made false call buy time officer found out the truth i was to late for me tha why i need to pay my lawyer cop and prosecutor both agree it shouldnt of went down hire a lawyer prosecutor said to me so before you want to cast that first stone know the facts i made a choice and i would do the same thing leave and it was my 40th birthday tooo happy birthday to me


Consider, please, withdrawing to a monastery somewhere high in the Himalayas.

Ask to be taught by the monks to communicate properly.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Yes, the first thing brought up were the penalties. They're enormous. I know we are allowed to tap into the money for times like this, however I don't like the idea of doing it and putting myself at the mercy of the IRS. But...we do what we gotta do!

Thanks for the well wishes brother!


----------



## Digger69 (Oct 22, 2012)

How London from the time u were approved for honorary card were u able to get your annuity I use to be operating engineers and they say I can pull out annuity and my contributions since it's been so long since I had contributions paid into my pension just wondering how long knew took to send u it money after u got your honorary card


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

It took about 6 months or so


----------



## N PHILLY KID (Mar 26, 2008)

Most plans state that you can withdrawal after not working for a period of time. Taking a withdrawal card will not get you the money unless the time lapses . Write then a letter asking for a hardship withdrawal worse they can say is no. Ask the lawyer to look over the plan documents he might find a way to get the money. As far as taxes you pay that no matter when you take it the penalty is 10percent. I took it out for college did All the math was cheaper to pay 10 percent than 5 percent loan remember the 5percent is apr if you take a 5year loan you wind up paying more than 10 percent the 10 percent is a one time thing.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

Digger69 said:


> How London from the time u were approved for honorary card were u able to get your annuity I use to be operating engineers and they say I can pull out annuity and my contributions since it's been so long since I had contributions paid into my pension just wondering how long knew took to send u it money after u got your honorary card


frim grabler jim u mannte detest lackey I bliggent macadlet ne gofjuhunker pilot for fathom sedcghoe u szerrt homeowners kyiod zeaf money vejoi cmoy bujer dlixret beex 

'twas brillig, and the slithey toves did gyre and gamble in the wabe

all mimsy were the borogoves and the mome raths outgrabe


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

In 441, and I "believe" local 11, you can borrow $$ against your annuity.
Any amount up to 50%, as long as it is automatically linked for repayment from your savings. 
I borrowed $30K to remodel my house. I pay interest to MYSELF.(Kinda nice for a change).
However, if you miss ONE payment, you default, and they 1099 your azz.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

There is another poster on this site that is always in the soup for domestics, ect.He could advise you on what not to do.


----------



## Digger69 (Oct 22, 2012)

*pulling out of union to pull annuity out?*

ok well went to union meeting and just the honorary card wont allow me to pull it out i was in the operating engineers for awhile they are letting me pull my annuity and contributions out i dont want to do this its going against everything i believe but if i pull out of the ibew i should be able to pull my annuity with me rt im at a point in my life i have no choice but this money if i can pull it out will allow me to get back on top of things in my life so if anyone knows foresure let me know i wish they offered hardship but they dont work out of 17 detroit operator


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

Digger69 said:


> ok well went to union meeting and just the honorary card wont allow me to pull it out i was in the operating engineers for awhile they are letting me pull my annuity and contributions out i dont want to do this its going against everything i believe but if i pull out of the ibew i should be able to pull my annuity with me rt im at a point in my life i have no choice but this money if i can pull it out will allow me to get back on top of things in my life so if anyone knows foresure let me know i wish they offered hardship but they dont work out of 17 detroit operator


I know my local ( as most do ) really frown on you doing this . You need to be laid off at least 6 months to pull from your annuity and you pay a penalty for doing so . All locals are different and have their own governing rules when it comes to stuff like this . If you're really down on your luck and meet with them , I'm sure they'll work with you . It is technically your money . Good luck !


----------

